# Which one to keep? (Receivers)



## AnestisMania (Oct 4, 2017)

ok soo right on the point i have a onkyo tx-sr876 and a denon avc-a11sr

and i need opinions which one to keep from the 2 and which one to sell??

Thank you for your time have a nice day


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 4, 2017)

To me seems both have a lot of options so i think depends on the feature you are going to use and what you hook up to it.
Are both similar .
If you really need to sell one see the one with more value .


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2017)

For me, keep the DENON although it depends on what you want it for, never mind any thing else like music preferences.

I bet the Denon sound more up front than the Onkyo and is built a lot better than the Onkyo too.  If you want some money you could try cashing in on that Denon i believe they are worth a pretty penny.


----------



## AnestisMania (Oct 4, 2017)

Hmmm its not about how much i can make its more like witch one is better at "performance"
More or less witch one is the most "worth" when it comes to quality..


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2017)

Well that would depend on you, Get one connected up and play favorite music,  I personally find ONKYO flatter sounding were with Denon on more up front in your face,  will all so depend on the speakers you own too.

Some like ONKYO for the flatter sound, some like a more aggressive sound.

EDIT: in fact i would take that DENON over than ONKYO on built quality.

Gotta be careful with HDMI unit's too they run much hotter and not last as long due to bad cooling over the HDMI boards, although a easy fix.


----------



## AnestisMania (Oct 4, 2017)

well we are talking about a pair of vulkan quadrals mk2 and im more into the onkyo cause of the hdmi ports and the 1 extra multi zone 
but i dont know... i need to think about it


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 4, 2017)

Yes, YOU need to think about it. Look at features, sound quality and preference, etc. Not up to us, honestly.


----------



## AnestisMania (Oct 4, 2017)

yeah i know that.. that why im asking your opinions...
 i know its up to me depending at what i want... but i like to hear your thoughts


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2017)

Quality speaks volumes to me.

ONKYO, Single and crappy main  heat sink never mind packed with crap.






Denon


----------



## AnestisMania (Oct 4, 2017)

Yeah i also noted that... that's why im sceptical


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 4, 2017)

Onkyo is relatively new and has HDMI. However it is the SR series, lower end of the spectrum. I personally love the sound of Onkyo although I don't know what's the sound on that particular one.
Denon is old and has no HDMI, so uses are limited. You can't get much money for it as well. It has better build quality as it is a tier or two higher than the Onkyo in question.

I myself wouldn't even consider the Denon. Not because it's a Denon, but because it's old and outdated.

Maybe sell both and get a Yamaha I hear they are making great products as of late.

On the other hand a friend has an NR606, and after a couple of years it started acting up. It works but glitches out a lot.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 4, 2017)

It come down to what you use it for. Just music or AVR for video


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 4, 2017)

Both are good brands.
I have a cheap Onkyo receiver in my bedroom that is 12 years old and still working flawlessly. It was a surround sound 5.1 system that I paid under $200.00 for, brand new. About two years ago, I replaced all of the Onkyo speakers with Klipsch brand. That gave it a new lease on life.
It sounds damn good. I blow the dust out of the receiver every now and then.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 4, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Onkyo is relatively new and has HDMI. However it is the SR series, lower end of the spectrum. I personally love the sound of Onkyo although I don't know what's the sound on that particular one.
> Denon is old and has no HDMI, so uses are limited. You can't get much money for it as well. It has better build quality as it is a tier or two higher than the Onkyo in question.
> 
> I myself wouldn't even consider the Denon. Not because it's a Denon, but* because it's old and outdated.*
> ...



That depends totally on what you are doing with it.  It should be capable of delivering 5.1, might be a good idea if connected to a PC to get a good sound card to take full advantage of it.

Other wise you get a good bluray\dvd player with 5.1 output and plug it right in to this unit.

And i bet you can get way more for that Denon unit than that ONKYO unit.


----------



## infrared (Oct 4, 2017)

Oooooo, the inside of that Denon receiver is very nice. 

I agree with @AsRock in that receivers don't really get outdated quickly like pc hardware. I've got a Yamaha DSP AX757SE from 2001, still has dolby digital/dts 7.1 channel, 700w. What more could I want? Quality is way more important than age as long as the features you want are present imo.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 5, 2017)

Favorable to onkyo had one last 15 years well designed at that time.

Although like @AsRock shows you want lots of spread out circuitry and beefy heatsinks.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Favorable to onkyo had one last 15 years well designed at that time.
> 
> Although like @AsRock shows you want lots of spread out circuitry and beefy heatsinks.



More than that, separate boards for channels, toroidal transformer, separate power board, fairly beefy caps not placed by any great heat sink.

And on top of that i would not be surprised if it had a serviceable bottom to it too.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 5, 2017)

AsRock said:


> And i bet you can get way more for that Denon unit than that ONKYO unit.


Denon goes for around £100. Onkyo goes for around £200


AsRock said:


> Other wise you get a good bluray\dvd player with 5.1 output and plug it right in to this unit.


He's better off selling both and buying a new one than going down that path. Unfortunately he'll have to dish out more cash for the new unit compared to amount he can get for these two. On the other hand he'll have a warranty. 
Imo it's still better to invest in a new receiver than to invest in a BD player.

But all rants aside, It all comes down to how much he needs hdmi. Is it essential or not.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 5, 2017)

Ok they have one on ebay for starting bid for the Denon,  Is there a reserve on that do you know ?. remember that's without remote to which will cost you a fair bit some times.

Still that Denon is made way better than the ONKYO, don't have to be a bray player a PC can have 5.1 output too.

Newer is not always better how ever i could not agree more it does depend on what he\she wants it for.  I would keep them both for a good while and just use them, just with that ONKYO i would at least put a 180mm fan ( using a powered USB hub ) on top of it to keep those well know HDMI board faults.

Personally i still believe that Denon is worth more than that ONKYO.


----------



## AnestisMania (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you for each snd every one of you that took time of their day to tell me a piece of your mind one more question any thoughts about the Pioneer VSX-920 that i just got at my hands


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 7, 2017)

Honestly, after seeing the insides of a dozen Pioneer av receivers (all dead and relatively new) I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Honestly, after seeing the insides of a dozen Pioneer av receivers (all dead and relatively new) I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole



Just out of curiosity, is it typically the HDMI board that fails ?, as this is a problem with most as solder joints get hot and the balls start to fail under the chips.  As the fix in most cases is adding better cooling.

Or would you say it's typically some thing that else fails on them ?.

My old  Pioneer VSX 56TXI does well  really good with dance music but it's a much older unit before HDMI, although it don't have that nice layout what that Denon has.


----------



## AnestisMania (Oct 7, 2017)

I call it art sorry i had the need to share it


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2017)

infrared said:


> Oooooo, the inside of that Denon receiver is very nice.
> 
> I agree with @AsRock in that receivers don't really get outdated quickly like pc hardware. I've got a Yamaha DSP AX757SE from 2001, still has dolby digital/dts 7.1 channel, 700w. What more could I want? Quality is way more important than age as long as the features you want are present imo.



I found an old Pioneer from the early 90's in my storage (I had forgotten I had it) and that is way better than anything I've had the past few years, and that includes a pretty good midrange sound bar.


Which one sounds better? Keep that one.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a Marantz receiver (old wooden case) in my storage shed. Maybe I should get that out,......


----------



## AsRock (Oct 7, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> I have a Marantz receiver (old wooden case) in my storage shed. Maybe I should get that out,......



WOW, people still keep their porn in the shed ,  if you get that out the shed better give it a good look over before powering it up.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 7, 2017)

I used to have four Bic Venturi Formula 7, Spec II monitors connected to that Marantz box. I gave them all to my son. He still has them.


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 8, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Just out of curiosity, is it typically the HDMI board that fails ?, as this is a problem with most as solder joints get hot and the balls start to fail under the chips.  As the fix in most cases is adding better cooling.
> 
> Or would you say it's typically some thing that else fails on them ?.
> 
> My old  Pioneer VSX 56TXI does well  really good with dance music but it's a much older unit before HDMI, although it don't have that nice layout what that Denon has.


Usually it's either the amp segment or the chip driving the screen and input controls.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> I have a Marantz receiver (old wooden case) in my storage shed. Maybe I should get that out,......



You should, and you should look it over and be prepared to repair it. Depending on the model it'll be worth it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2017)

Good exp with Onkyo receivers, also have one in the living room that's still going fine, for over 13 years now. I tend to prefer my sound as neutral as can be, Onkyo does that well - flat EQ is good. They don't look pretty, in fact even a bit boring on outside and downright messy on the inside, but it works.
Pioneer: overrated. Great for mobile systems, shit for home theater/audio. Their car and DJ stuff is sublime though, built like a tank.
Denon: I hear lots of good stuff and I've seen quite a few units in my lifetime that were aging but still did well. I'm not a huge fan of the EQ though, but this is very personal.
Yamaha: feels cheap and gimmicky to me, especially the speakers.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 8, 2017)

Frick said:


> You should, and you should look it over and be prepared to repair it. Depending on the model it'll be worth it.



Everything works fine on it, except that the volume, balance, base, and treble knobs are dirty/dusty. It needs to be professionally cleaned.

It's a PITA to use with all of the audio crackles from the dust in the workings.  Once everything is set just ~so~  it still has that fantastic sound that it had when it was brand new.


----------



## AnestisMania (Oct 9, 2017)

At the end of the day thank you every one for telling me what to do but The denon will be staying with me for a while thank you for your help!!!

as a token of my gratitude here's some nudes


----------

